# Dile (o diles) a tus padres.



## pexlc

A mí me suena mejor decir "dile a tus padres", pero creo que lo correcto es "diles a tus padres". 

¿Me podrían aclarar esta duda? Es para un oficio sobre desórdenes alimenticios para algunas escuelas públicas.

Gracias.


----------



## Agró

pexlc said:


> A mí me suena mejor decir "dile a tus padres", pero creo que lo correcto es "dile*s* a tus padre*s*".
> 
> ¿Me podrían aclarar esta duda? Es para un oficio sobre desórdenes alimenticios para algunas escuelas públicas.
> 
> Gracias.


Dile a tu padre.
Diles a tus padres.
Así de sencillo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Bienvenido!
Está tan extendido el uso en singular cuando corresponde el plural que me imagino que más temprano que tarde será bendecido por la RAE.
Saludos



> *a)A menudo, cuando el pronombre átono de dativo concurre en la oración con el complemento indirecto preposicional, se utiliza el singular le, aunque el referente sea plural; esta discordancia está extendida tanto en España como en América, incluso entre hablantes cultos, por lo que son frecuentes, aunque normativamente desaconsejables, oraciones como
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> «Colombia le propuso a los Gobiernos de Estados Unidos y Venezuela una alianza» (Tiempo [Col.] 18.4.97). En el uso esmerado se recomienda mantener la concordancia de número entre el pronombre átono y el sustantivo al que se refiere: «Los mismos remedios de distracción que les daba a sus enfermos» (GaMárquez Amor [Col. 1985]).*


Fuente: _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_


----------



## Sfc002

Tiene que concordar el pronombre y el sustantivo. Realmente, es un fallo casi inapreciable, pero ya que se ha preguntado conviene aclararlo

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Diles a tus padres.

_Les_ es el pronombre que duplica el objeto indirecto. Se refiere a "tus padres" que es plural.

A tus padres les dices.
Les dices a tus padres.
Diles a tus padres.

No cabe el singular.
Saludos


----------



## pexlc

Perfecto.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## susantash

Sé que la norma es "diles" cuando tenemos un objeto indirecto plural, pero sin pensarlo, sin cuidarme diría "di*le*/deci*le*(yo utilizo este) a tus padres que..." aunque si el objeto indirecto (O.I) está sobreentendido diría "di*les*/deci*les* que...". Observando el fenómeno supongo que no marcamos el plural en el clítico (le/les) cuando ya el O.I lo marca pero cuando este no está presente sí necesitamos marcar el plural en el clítico.


----------



## Ynez

Aquí (suroeste) decimos "le", y yo estaba pensando que era lo normal en todas partes, pero ahora estoy viendo en internet ejemplos muy informales y muy mal escritos con "les".

¿Se dice con "les" en el País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña? ¿Y en Madrid? ¿Dónde es normal decirlo con "les"?


----------



## dexterciyo

Y ahora que pasó la época navideña, pongo un ejemplo característico, muy típico y erróneo.


¿Qué *le* pediste a los Reyes? 

¿Qué *les* pediste a los Reyes?


----------



## Ynez

Sí, dexterciyo, ya hemos visto lo que dice la RAE. Pero, ¿en Canarias se dice "le" o "les" en esta frase?

He estado leyendo otros hilos y todavía no sé si va más bien por zonas o es en todas partes que hay mezcla.

Algo interesante que he leído:



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> En portugués antiguo, se decía siempre "lhe", incluso para hablar de varias personas. La distinción entre "lhe" y "lhes" es un preciosismo modierno que algunas hablas más conservadoras todavía no han adoptado. Puede que lo mismo haya ocurrido en español.



http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=570325&postcount=19


----------



## dexterciyo

Ynez said:


> Sí, dexterciyo, ya hemos visto lo que dice la RAE. Pero, ¿en Canarias se dice "le" o "les" en esta frase?
> 
> He estado leyendo otros hilos y todavía no sé si va más bien por zonas o es en todas partes que hay mezcla.
> 
> Algo interesante que he leído:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=570325&postcount=19



Ya hemos visto que el uso se extiende por España y América según la RAE.

Aquí como aspiramos las eses al final de palabra, lo tenemos más difícil para percibir la diferencia.


----------



## Ynez

dexterciyo said:


> Ya hemos visto que el uso se extiende por España y América según la RAE.



Eso es lo que yo había interpretado en principio, pero luego he dudado de si al decir "extendido tanto en España como en América" es por toda España o por algunas zonas.

Quizás tampoco está extendido de igual manera en toda América. Al menos yo no lo sé.

dexterciyo, la cuestión es que para algunos las opciones con "les" suenan muy mal en algunos casos.


Aquí también aspiramos las eses finales, pero yo sé claramente cuándo sí decimos "s" y cuándo no. Igual que sé que siempre diremos "les" si no aparece el objeto:

_Les dices que no voy.
Les pedí que lo hicieran.
Diles que estoy bien._



He buscado en google expresiones que para mí serían muy raras con "les" (solo he llegado hasta las cifras finales en la primera):

761 - 763 de aproximadamente 166.000 de "diles a tus". 
775 de aproximadamente 2.710.000 de "dile a tus"


170.000 de "le dices a tus"
889 de "les dices a tus"

375.000 de "le dices a los".
59.700 de "les dices a los"


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 


Ynez said:


> ¿Se dice con "les" en el País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña? ¿Y en Madrid? ¿Dónde es normal decirlo con "les"?


Yo dudaría que se trate de una cuestión regional. Al menos por mi experiencia, si tomamos el ejemplo típico de los Reyes Magos, uno casi duda al preguntar a un niño: "¿Qué les has pedido a los Reyes?" Como te diriges a una sola persona, puedes confundirte al decirlo, pero al pensarlo te das cuenta y rectificas. Al menos a mí me pasa. 
Pero no sé si se podría llamar a esto "preciosismo", cuando parece lo correcto y lo lógico: que el pronombre concuerde en número con el sustantivo al que sustituye. 
Lo contrario podría ser un error muy extendido, o más que error, vacilación, a mi modo de ver, sobre todo cuando el pronombre es enclítico y llega casi a percibirse como una unidad con el verbo (_dile_); o también por similitud con la forma "se" cuando hay por en medio un OD (_dí*se*lo_ a ellos).


----------



## Ynez

Una idea de los resultados en books.google.es (por primera vez me han pedido que me identifique como persona; pensaban que era un bot  ):


777 sobre "les dice a los" 
 660 sobre "le dice a los"

2 sobre "¿Qué le has pedido a los Reyes?"
4 sobre "¿Qué les has pedido a los Reyes?

1 sobre "le escribió a los reyes magos"
No se ha encontrado ningún resultado para "les escribió a los reyes magos"

67 sobre "pídele a los"
 68 sobre "pídeles a los"



De google:

339.000 de "les gusta a mis"
2.120.000 de "le gusta a mis"


Yo creo que lo de "preciosismo" va en el sentido de querer ajustar algo a la gramática; lo que tú has dicho, quererlo hacer lógico, cuando un idioma no tiene por qué ser lógico.

También por lógica me parece a mí que un uso puede ser más normal en una zona u otra, así que todavía no estoy muy segura.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ynez said:


> Aquí (suroeste) decimos "le", y yo estaba pensando que era lo normal en todas partes, pero ahora estoy viendo en internet ejemplos muy informales y muy mal escritos con "les".
> 
> ¿Se dice con "les" en el País Vasco, Navarra y Cataluña? ¿Y en Madrid? ¿Dónde es normal decirlo con "les"?


 

En Canarias lo más normal es "di*le* a tus padres".

Aunque se aspira la ese final, si se dijera "diles" se percibiría la diferencia.

"Diles a tus padres" suena forzado en el habla coloquial, aunque yo en el lenguaje escrito y formal me esfuerzo por hacer la concordancia.


----------



## Pinairun

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Canarias lo más normal es "di*le* a tus padres".
> 
> Aunque se aspira la ese final, si se dijera "diles" se percibiría la diferencia.
> 
> "Diles a tus padres" suena forzado en el habla coloquial, aunque yo en el lenguaje escrito y formal me esfuerzo por hacer la concordancia.


 

Por aquí creo que domina el uso de "les". Digo creo porque siempre he dicho "les",  en tanto que "le" me resulta extraño. Si lo oyera a menudo me habría dado cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

dexterciyo, antes busqué "has pedido" y había 4 de "les" y 2 de "le". Con "pediste" en books.google.es:

4 sobre "¿qué le pediste a los reyes?"
No se ha encontrado ningún resultado para "¿qué les pediste a los reyes?".


Esto es un lío... 

Gracias, Pablo, ya podemos apuntar Canarias para el "le", ¿y Andalucía? ¿sabes si lo más normal es "le"? Yo no estoy segura.

Tiene sentido que en el País Vasco lo normal sea "les", Pinairum.   Me da la impresión de que en alguna otra zona también es así. En una ciudad como Barcelona (Namarme), quizás sea difícil distinguir, porque realmente hay gente de toda España y habrá más mezcla. En Madrid también debe de haber de todo...

A ver si se anima más gente. Independientemente de que ya sabemos que la RAE dice que "les" es más correcto. Donde tú vives, ¿qué es lo normal?:

1. Diles a tus padres
2. Dile a tus padres


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ynez said:


> dexterciyo, antes busqué "has pedido" y había 4 de "les" y 2 de "le". Con "pediste" en books.google.es:
> 
> 4 sobre "¿qué le pediste a los reyes?"
> No se ha encontrado ningún resultado para "¿qué les pediste a los reyes?".
> 
> 
> Esto es un lío...
> 
> Gracias, Pablo, ya podemos apuntar Canarias para el "le", ¿y Andalucía? ¿sabes si lo más normal es "le"? Yo no estoy segura.
> 
> Tiene sentido que en el País Vasco lo normal sea "les", Pinairum.  Me da la impresión de que en alguna otra zona también es así. En una ciudad como Barcelona (Namarme), quizás sea difícil distinguir, porque realmente hay gente de toda España y habrá más mezcla. En Madrid también debe de haber de todo...
> 
> A ver si se anima más gente. Independientemente de que ya sabemos que la RAE dice que "les" es más correcto. Donde tú vives, ¿qué es lo normal?:
> 
> 1. Diles a tus padres
> 2. Dile a tus padres


 

En Andalucía *le*. 
Además he preguntado a unos amigos de Salamanca y me han dicho sin dudarlo  que también *le*.


----------



## jmx

A mí también me suena extraño "Dile a tus padres", así que supongo que en Aragón lo normal es "les". No puedo evitar pensar que hay una relación entre ese "les" y el "se los", como en "eso ya se los he dicho a ellos".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

jmartins said:


> A mí también me suena extraño "Dile a tus padres", así que supongo que en Aragón lo normal es "les". No puedo evitar pensar que hay una relación entre ese "les" y el "se los", como en "eso ya se los he dicho a ellos".


 
Eso yo lo diría: eso ya se lo he dicho a ellos.

¿Ese _lo_ no se refiere a _eso_?


----------



## mirx

En mi estado es "le". No puedo asegurar que la otra forma no se diga porque honestamente no me daría cuenta en una conversación normal si alguien dice "le" o "les".


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias, Pablo. A mí me va convenciendo cada vez más la teoría de que va por zonas.

Por un lado, parecía que lo normal es que en Andalucía se dijera "le", pero había visto este mapa:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ec/Linguistic_map_Southwestern_Europe-II.gif

(lo vi en este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1652900&page=2 )

y leyendo a Outsider, ya dudé de si era más propio del área cercana a Portugal.


Según ese mapa, ya tenemos que "le" es normal en la zona que fue más tiempo gris y verde, y "les" en Aragón y País Vasco.

Parecería normal que en Cataluña lo normal fuera también "les" como en Aragón. ¿Cómo es en catalán?

jmmartins, leyendo otros hilos sobre el tema ya me di cuenta de que para ti lo normal es "les". Para que te hagas una idea, a mí "les dices", tal y como lo pronunciaríamos aquí, me recuerda a "su les dices".

¿Qué pasa con Galicia? De Castilla tenemos el dato de Salamanca, pero al estar cerca de Portugal, todavía no queda claro qué es lo normal en La Mancha, Valladolid, etc.

Por ahora damos por sentado que lo normal en toda América es "le", mientras no se diga lo contrario, aunque he visto textos muy informales de México con "les", y esto me hace pensar que en alguna zona de México "les" es lo normal, al menos en ciertas expresiones.


Gracias, mirx. Acabo de leerte.  Voy a intentar encontrar alguna de esas expresiones con "les" que vi en portales .mx.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Ynez said:


> ¿Qué pasa con Galicia? De Castilla tenemos el dato de Salamanca, pero al estar cerca de Portugal, todavía no queda claro qué es lo normal en La Mancha, Valladolid, etc.


Mi parte de Castilla (centro) no está tan cerca de Portugal como Salamanca, y no me suena natural ni «dile a tus padres» ni «diles a tus padres», porque, sinceramente, lo que me suena natural es «di a tus padres», pero si tuviera que añadir algo, «*les*» sería lo único que pondría.


----------



## Ynez

Qué curioso, Juan Nadie. 


Como comparas tu zona con Salamanca, imagino que es Castilla León. 




EDIT: Me he liado con un ejemplo.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Ynez said:


> Qué curioso, Juan Nadie.
> 
> Como comparas tu zona con Salamanca, imagino que es Castilla y León.


Sí, a (casi) todo. Zona centro de CyL. Sólo una _y_  rebelde se ha escapado.

El ejemplo, para mí, más claro es el de SS.MM. Los Reyes Magos de Oriente , donde alguien puede preguntarme «¿Qué les has pedido?», a no ser que sólo se refieran a uno de ellos «¿Qué le has pedido? (A Gaspar, por ejemplo)».


----------



## Ynez

Juan, esto es un lío y yo estoy un poco bloqueada (me fallan las neuronas), pero ese ejemplo tuyo de arriba no vale. Todos decimos:

_Pronto vienen los Reyes. ¿Qué les has pedido?_

pero si cambiamos el orden, muchos decimos:

_¿Qué le has pedido a los Reyes?_


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ynez said:


> Juan, esto es un lío y yo estoy un poco bloqueada (me fallan las neuronas), pero ese ejemplo tuyo de arriba no vale. Todos decimos:
> 
> _Pronto vienen los Reyes. ¿Qué les has pedido?_
> 
> pero si cambiamos el orden, muchos decimos:
> 
> _¿Qué le has pedido a los Reyes?_


 

Claro Ynez, el* le* sólo es cuando se duplica el OI.

En todas partes, hasta donde yo sé, si no se duplica decimos *les.*

Enséñale el regalo a tus padres.
Enséñales el regalo.


----------



## Ynez

Ese es muy buen ejemplo, Pablo. También es curioso que solo decimos "le" cuando el pronombre va delante:

_A mis amigos les gusta mucho hablar.
¿Le gusta hablar a tus amigos?_


----------



## Juan Nadie

-Anda que no les gusta hablar ni nada a tus amigos.
-Anda que no le gusta hablar ni nada a tu amigo.

Duplicando oi, creo. He preguntado un poco por mi entorno y de momento sólo he encontrado *les*istas .




> Enséñale el regalo a tus padres.
> Enséñales el regalo.
> 
> _A mis amigos les gusta mucho hablar.
> ¿Le gusta hablar a tus amigos?_


Y esto me llama mucho la atención...


----------



## Calambur

jmartins said:


> No puedo evitar pensar que hay una relación entre ese "les" y el "se los", como en "eso ya se los he dicho a ellos". *Hummm...*


 


ToñoTorreón said:


> Eso yo lo diría: eso ya se lo he dicho a ellos.
> 
> ¿Ese _lo_ no se refiere a _eso_? *Sí.*


Por aquí, creo que lo más corriente es "dile a tus padres", pero yo digo "diles".


----------



## Ynez

Juan, pues definitivamente (y muchas gracias por sondear la zona  ), adjudicamos el centro de Castilla León en el sector "les". Además tiene sentido. 



El tema de "se los he dicho" también me parece muy interesante. Aunque aquí no es normal, creo que no va a ser un uso moderno. Toño, te tocó investigarlo.  

Muchas gracias, Calambur.  Lo que yo me pregunto es cómo puede alguien usar esto de forma concienzuda si es un hablante nativo. ¡Forma parte de tantas frases cotidianas! ¿O tú lo dices así porque la influencia en tu forma de hablar es de algún otro sitio?


----------



## Aviador

Ynez said:


> [...]
> El tema de "se los he dicho" también me parece muy interesante. Aunque aquí no es normal, creo que no va a ser un uso moderno. Toño, te tocó investigarlo.   [...]


Ah, no. De moderno, nada. Es simplemente un solecismo. Toño tiene razón, debe ser "_eso ya se lo he dicho a ellos_".
Recordé lo que escribí hace un tiempo ya respecto de esto en otro hilo: _¿Les mandamos el paquete a los Gómez?_.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Ynez said:


> El tema de "se los he dicho" también me parece muy interesante. Aunque aquí no es normal, creo que no va a ser un uso moderno. Toño, te tocó investigarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias, Calambur.  Lo que yo me pregunto es cómo puede alguien *usar esto de forma concienzuda* si es un hablante nativo. ¡Forma parte de tantas frases cotidianas!


Justamente, porque mi forma de hablar es _concienzuda_ (me pasé buenos años de mi vida analizando oraciones -ya no quiero hacerlo-, y creo que con el esfuerzo se me arruinó el "chip", de manera que ahora ya no lo pienso: me sale naturalmente).


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Di*le* a tus padres_, por muy usual que sea, no deja de ser un solecismo.


----------



## Favara

Ynez said:


> ¿Cómo es en catalán?


*Los*, al menos sería así en occidental (digues-los/dis-los). Claro que tampoco ponemos el pronombre si el objeto indirecto está presente (_Digues/Dis als teus pares..._).
En fin, que omitiendo todo lo omisible, la frase sería *dis-los-ho*, con el pronombre de los padres en plural puesto que hay más de uno.


----------



## Fer BA

En Argentina (Buenos Aires) decimos "deci*les *a tus padres"...sin embargo hay un caso donde usamos "deci*le*" y me gustaría que alguien con mejor conocimiento de la gramática me explicara:

usamos "deci*le* _esto_ a tus padres" como usamos "da*les* est*os* libr*os* a tus padre*s*" y "da*le* est*e* libr*o* a tus padre*s*" (daselos - daselo). ¿Cómo es que el O.D. _interfiere_ en la concordancia del pronombre el con el O.I.?


----------



## Calambur

Fer BA said:


> usamos "deci*le* _esto_ a tus padres" como usamos "da*les* est*os* libr*os* a tus padre*s*" y "da*le* est*e* libr*o* a tus padre*s*" (daselos - daselo). ¿Cómo es que el O.D. _interfiere_ en la concordancia del pronombre el con el O.I.?


No es que _interfiera_, sino que quienes usan así el enclítico, no saben a qué se refiere (el pronombre) o saben pero no se preocupan por cómo lo dicen.

*les* se refiere *a ellos* (los padres, plural), por lo tanto va con *s*.
"deci*les* _esto_ a tus padres"
"da*les* est*os* libr*os* a tus padre*s*" 
"da*les* est*e* libr*o* a tus padre*s*" 

Si se menciona sólo a uno de los padres:
*le*, es decir *a él/ella *(el padre o la madre, singular), por lo tanto va sin *s*.
"deci*le* _esto_ a tu padre"
"da*le* est*os* libr*os* a tu padre" 
"da*le* est*e* libr*o* a tu padre" 

si querés reemplazar "esto" o "este libro" (en singular) tenés que usar "lo"
"dáse*lo *(el libro) a tu padre / a tus padres"

si querés reemplazar "estos libros" (en plural) tenés que usar "los"
"dáse*los* (los libros) a tu padre / a tus padres"


----------



## Fer BA

Calambur,

No fue claro mi post, en BA escuché la mayor parte de las veces decir:

deci*les* a tus a padre*s*
deci*le* esto a tus padre*s*

esto en cuanto al *uso *que es lo que está en cuestión.

Mi pregunta era sobre el porque de este uso, y, tengo la sensación que el OD sí hace algún tipo de interferencia en el uso _incorrecto._


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que se debe a que hay un objeto *in*directo explícito que está en plural, lo que permite el uso del enclítico en singular.  Es un error muy frecuente también en México. Aunque el OD sea singular.

Dale los libros a tus padres.
Dale el libro a tus padres.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Ynez,

Como ya te dije en un PM: en Córdoba y Montilla: "dile a tus padres".

Mi contacto de Barcelona me dice:

"Respecto a tu pregunta, en Cataluña se utilizan las dos formas bastante indistintamente. Las dos nos suenan bien e incluso creo que se emplea un poco más la forma incorrecta." 

También iba a preguntarselo a sus colegas profesores de español.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Muchas gracias, Peter.  Vamos a tener entretenidos a todos los españoles que hay en Bélgica.  Creo que me dijiste que un amigo es murciano. Tengo curiosidad por saber qué es más normal por allí.


----------

